# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR] Taille champ dynamique

## reflex

Bonjour, J'utilise Crystal report pour Editer les emplois du Temps. Je veux modifier la taille et  la position des champs en fonction de l'heure debut et la duree de la seance. est-il possible de modifier la taille des champs dynamiquement avec crystal repport ? Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## L.nico

On ne peut pas modifier la taille des champs dynamiquement dans un etat crystal.
Par contre on peut spcifier  crystal que l'on veut que le champ X a une longueur rduite
 la longueur de son contenu (Etroit Horizontal = True).
Il faut donc agrandir le champ au dpart dans la taille max et  chaque valeur il va s'adapter.

Option de champ : *Etroit Horizontal*
 ::wink::

----------


## sur_uix

Peut-tre une piste avec l'option "Format with multiple column" (J'ai CR en anglais !!!) dans les options du dtail.

A tester.
Bonne chance

----------


## L.nico

> Peut-tre une piste avec l'option "Format with multiple column" (J'ai CR en anglais !!!) dans les options du dtail.
> 
> A tester.
> Bonne chance


En fait cette option permet par exemple l'impression d'etiquettes Client en ayant 8 etiquettes par page mais
ne permet pas une taille de champ dynamique

----------


## reflex

Est ce que vous me conseillez un autre generateur d'etat plus adapter que crystal ? et pas tres difficile   ::ccool::

----------


## guignol

va voir le comparatif prsent sur le site. Mais j'ai peur que crystal soit le plus complet.

----------


## L.nico

Crystal est effectivement la solution la plus complte et c'est aussi la plus grande communaut d'utilisateurs (_plus de 5 millions de licences vendues_).
 ::arrow::  Tu devrais lire le Post-it "*Quel est le meilleur generateur d'etat selon vous*", tu trouveras beaucoup de rponses galement.
 8)

----------


## luc_chivas

tu peux crer autant de  champs de longueur diffrentes que tu veux en les superposant et slectionner le champs qui t'interessent en ajoutant un test sous le formattage de SUPRESS.. pur afficher la longueur en fonction du rsultat

voil, voil..

----------

